# General Question about Baking Chicken



## BakedChicken (Jan 2, 2016)

Hello chefs and fellow cooks. I have a general question in regards to baking chicken. What, in your mind, would you have to do in order to ensure the best quality outcome. Steps? Preparation? Favorite dishes? Any input welcome. Thanks again!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 2, 2016)

To me, baked chicken is the same as roast chicken except the chicken is cut up.  Are you looking for something like a chicken casserole dish?


----------



## creative (Jan 2, 2016)

For the 'best quality outcome' I would first start off by buying an _organic_ chicken.  I find it tends to have more flavour and, of course, is fed real food and not DPM (dried poultry manure).  Also, because of the way they are kept, e.g. being allowed to roam free outside so they are not stressed and do not need antibiotics.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 2, 2016)

Well the most important thing is don't over cook it. For that reason  it's best to not bake mixed chicken parts together because the light  meat doesn't need to be cooked as long as the dark meat. All chicken is safe to eat at 165degrees, although for the texture of dark meat I like it cooked to 180degrees. Always brine chicken breasts for best results.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 2, 2016)

My favorite recipe for roasted bone-in, skin-on chicken parts goes like this: Preheat oven to 400F. Mix up about 3 tbsp of seasoning, or use a favorite seasoning blend. I use different dried herbs and spices depending on my mood and what flavor profile I want. 

Pour a few tbsp soy sauce into a small dish. Use a spoon to loosen the skin on the chicken pieces. Sprinkle seasoning mix under the skin, then brush soy sauce under and on top of the skin. Sprinkle any remaining seasoning on the chicken. 

Place in the oven and roast for 45 minutes to one hour or until chicken is cooked to 160F for breasts and 165 for thighs and legs. 

The soy sauce dries the skin, making it nice and crispy, as well as contributing to the seasoning, but you don't taste it. No need to use any fat or to baste. As the chicken cooks, the fat renders and bastes the meat from underneath. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Addie (Jan 3, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> My favorite recipe for roasted bone-in, skin-on chicken parts goes like this: Preheat oven to 400F. Mix up about 3 tbsp of seasoning, or use a favorite seasoning blend. I use different dried herbs and spices depending on my mood and what flavor profile I want.
> 
> Pour a few tbsp soy sauce into a small dish. Use a spoon to loosen the skin on the chicken pieces. Sprinkle seasoning mix under the skin, then brush soy sauce under and on top of the skin. Sprinkle any remaining seasoning on the chicken.
> 
> ...



It sounds perfect to me.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 3, 2016)

If its a whole chicken you want to roast, season it heavily and make a beer can chicken in the oven.
Just take out the top oven shelf/rack and roast the highly seasoned bird at 350f for an hour or so. Use a thermometer to make sure its done.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 3, 2016)

Roll_Bones said:


> If its a whole chicken you want to roast, season it heavily and make a beer can chicken in the oven.
> Just take out the top oven shelf/rack and roast the highly seasoned bird at 350f for an hour or so. Use a thermometer to make sure its done.



That's my favorite way to roast a chicken but I do it at 425F to insure crispy perfectly browned skin.

Here's a recent 6 lb. bird.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 3, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> That's my favorite way to roast a chicken but I do it at 425F to insure crispy perfectly browned skin.
> 
> Here's a recent 6 lb. bird.



::drooling::

I do a whole bird that way, too, after seasoning under and over as I described above. I really like how seasoning under the skin makes the meat so much more flavorful. btw, I put white wine in the can since I don't really like beer.

I got one of these, so I don't have to be dependent on having a can around in order to make it:


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 3, 2016)

Boy, that's a nice set up for a standing chicken GG!! I'm going to do your seasoning and soy sauce method next time. It all makes sense. 

I don't like beer either. I don't think I ever drank a whole one in my life, but I do like it for this. I'm a wine girl, and I like it that way too.

By the way, notice how the ends are cut off of the potato? The SousChef taught me that. I don't think it's my imagination that they bake better that way.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 3, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Boy, that's a nice set up for a standing chicken GG!! I'm going to do your seasoning and soy sauce method next time. It all makes sense.
> 
> I don't like beer either. I don't think I ever drank a whole one in my life, but I do like it for this. I'm a wine girl, and I like it that way too.
> 
> By the way, notice how the ends are cut off of the potato? The SousChef taught me that. I don't think it's my imagination that they bake better that way.



That's interesting. Do you do that instead of pricking it?


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 3, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> That's interesting. Do you do that instead of pricking it?



Yep, no pricking needed. lol His late wife always did that so he passed it on to me. He said her mom did it and you know how that story goes. Anyway, try it a see what you think.


----------



## BakedChicken (Jan 3, 2016)

*Thank you for your responses!*



Andy M. said:


> To me, baked chicken is the same as roast chicken except the chicken is cut up.  Are you looking for something like a chicken casserole dish?



Honestly, I am open to everything and anything. I understand what it takes to bake a chicken, typically. If you have any new and tasty suggestions, I am all ears! 



creative said:


> For the 'best quality outcome' I would first start off by buying an _organic_ chicken.  I find it tends to have more flavour and, of course, is fed real food and not DPM (dried poultry manure).  Also, because of the way they are kept, e.g. being allowed to roam free outside so they are not stressed and do not need antibiotics.



Hello! Thank you for your input! I've come to find most organic food items are of typically better quality. Does it just have more flavour? Or is it juicier, tougher, etc.? I never heard of DPM, interesting. Is that what non-organic birds are typically fed? Thank you again!! 



Kayelle said:


> Well the most important thing is don't over cook it. For that reason  it's best to not bake mixed chicken parts together because the light  meat doesn't need to be cooked as long as the dark meat. All chicken is safe to eat at 165degrees, although for the texture of dark meat I like it cooked to 180degrees. Always brine chicken breasts for best results.



Thank you Kayelle! I appreciate your tips. I always assumed that dark meat cooks at the same time as light. Good to know! Do you have any dark chicken recipes I should check out? Also, how would you brine yours? Thank you! 



GotGarlic said:


> My favorite recipe for roasted bone-in, skin-on chicken parts goes like this: Preheat oven to 400F. Mix up about 3 tbsp of seasoning, or use a favorite seasoning blend. I use different dried herbs and spices depending on my mood and what flavor profile I want.
> 
> Pour a few tbsp soy sauce into a small dish. Use a spoon to loosen the skin on the chicken pieces. Sprinkle seasoning mix under the skin, then brush soy sauce under and on top of the skin. Sprinkle any remaining seasoning on the chicken.
> 
> ...



Wow! That sounds delicious! I might have to try that one. I love the mixture of dry and liquid seasoning (definitely love the soy sauce and chicken combo - always!). What would you use to brush on the soy sauce? Just a regular brush? I was hoping there was garlic there somewhere . 

Would you mind if I shared this recipe? Thank you again for your contribution! 



Roll_Bones said:


> If its a whole chicken you want to roast, season it heavily and make a beer can chicken in the oven.
> Just take out the top oven shelf/rack and roast the highly seasoned bird at 350f for an hour or so. Use a thermometer to make sure its done.



Hello! Thank you for sharing. What would you say the pound-to-time ratio would be? Thanks again! 



Kayelle said:


> That's my favorite way to roast a chicken but I do it at 425F to insure crispy perfectly browned skin.
> 
> Here's a recent 6 lb. bird.



That looks divine! What would you say the temp limit is? Or is there none, just time! Thank you!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 3, 2016)

creative said:


> For the 'best quality outcome' I would first start off by buying an _organic_ chicken.  I find it tends to have more flavour and, of course, is fed *real food and not DPM (dried poultry manure)*.



This may be true in the United Kingdom, but not in the United States. Commercial poultry are given commercial feed made primarily from grains.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 3, 2016)

BakedChicken, I have a silicon brush that I use for this. Sure, you can share it. Enjoy


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 3, 2016)

> Thank you Kayelle! I appreciate your tips. I always assumed that dark meat cooks at the same time as light. Good to know! Do you have any dark chicken recipes I should check out? Also, how would you brine yours? Thank you!
> 
> That looks divine! What would you say the temp limit is? Or is there none, just time! Thank you!!


As I mentioned, chicken is safe at 165, but I like my dark meat cooked beyond that if I'm dealing in chicken parts.  I brine bone in skin on breasts with 1/4 cup Morton Kosher salt to 4 cups of water for a couple of hours. You can add brown sugar or any herbs of your choice but it's not necessary. You'll find the breast meat superior to anything you've done before.
Marinated and grilled (or broiled) thighs are my all time favorite.

The standing chicken is roasted at 425F until the thigh measures 160 degrees. It will come up to 165 after you wrap it in foil and rest it for 20 minutes or so. Depending on the size of the bird it could take from from 60 to 75 minutes.

Thanks for leading the way to a great discussion, and welcome again.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 3, 2016)

We made baked basil pesto marinated chicken breast skewers for New Year's eve dinner.  Done this dozens of times on a weber charcoal grill.  Frequent turning the skewers and brushing with a little  more sauce.   In the oven,  they came out a wee bit dry, maybe because we didn't pay as close attention, and they certainly were not pampered while baking.   Also, chicken pieces cut in squares do not need to cook as long as whole chicken parts.    Flavor was still tasty.   Pesto is goes great with chicken.  

A tale a tale-  the best chicken I ever ate.   

Good friends had 3 kids back to back to back.    Hubby got a vasectomy.  Wife miraculously and immediately gets pregnant again.    We went to visit them on their rented farm a few miles out of Dodge, eg  to us, in the middle of no-where.   We stopped at the small town's butcher shop and picked up a few local grown chickens for dinner.   Wife takes the chickens out of the packages, plops them in dry cast iron fry pans.  I'm picturing wife is holding her back with one hand while she puts the pans in the oven and  closes the door with her hip.  She and the girls retreat to the shade outside as the house is not air conditioned.  The guys wander over to the garden to pick and shuck sweet corn and drink beer.


A while later,  dinner is ready.  Chicken comes out of the oven and corn and whatever is cooked.  Place chicken on platters.  Make gravy  Chicken is golden brown, skin crispy, and even a few crispy air bubbles on some of the skin,  moist inside.  That's it.  No seasonings, no added oil for baking.  
Made plenty of pan juices  for gravy.   We've done this at home too.  Chicken tastes like chicken.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 3, 2016)

Whiskadoodle said:


> We made baked basil pesto marinated chicken breast skewers for New Year's eve dinner.  Done this dozens of times on a weber charcoal grill.  Frequent turning the skewers and brushing with a little  more sauce.   In the oven,  they came out a wee bit dry, maybe because we didn't pay as close attention, and they certainly were not pampered while baking.   Also, chicken pieces cut in squares do not need to cook as long as whole chicken parts.    Flavor was still tasty.   Pesto is goes great with chicken.
> 
> A tale a tale-  the best chicken I ever ate.
> 
> ...



That's the truth Whiska. We bought some chicken when we were staying at a vacation condo. Good grief, that place didn't even have salt and pepper. I cooked it up and it was terrific! A whole new "flavor profile"...chicken.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 4, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> That's my favorite way to roast a chicken but I do it at 425F to insure crispy perfectly browned skin.
> 
> Here's a recent 6 lb. bird.



I get very crispy skin and very nice color at 350f.  I have checked my oven temp to be certain and it was spot on.  If i were to roast at 425f, I would over brown before it was done.
I do apply oil or butter to the skin before highly seasoning it.

That 6 pound bird at 350 would take about 1.5 hours.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 4, 2016)

Roll_Bones said:


> If i were to roast at 425f, I would over brown before it was done.
> I do apply oil or butter to the skin before highly seasoning it.



Kayelle doesn't get that result, and neither do I. Why do you think you would?

Trust me, you're wasting time and money by applying oil or butter. As the chicken cooks, the fat under the skin melts. Removing the fat this way is what makes it crispy, as well as the heat hitting the outside of it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 4, 2016)

Tried to edit that again but ran out of time. 



Roll_Bones said:


> If i were to roast at 425f, I would over brown before it was done.
> I do apply oil or butter to the skin before highly seasoning it.



I haven't buttered or basted in years and I'm a crispy skin fiend  My mom and I both love picking at crispy bits of turkey, sneaking just one more as it rests. And I'm a firm believer that crispy chicken skin goes bad overnight. It must be eaten fresh right away


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 4, 2016)

Roll_Bones said:


> I get very crispy skin and very nice color at 350f.  I have checked my oven temp to be certain and it was spot on.  I*f i were to roast at 425f, I would over brown before it was done.*
> I do apply oil or butter to the skin before highly seasoning it.
> 
> That 6 pound bird at 350 would take about 1.5 hours.



RB, if you've never done it at 425f how do you know? I've done it your way and so I know for sure I produce a better bird at 425F.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 4, 2016)

Beautiful looking bird, Kay.  Another fan of high(er) heat roasting here, too. I *must* have crispy skin on my roast chickens.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 6, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Kayelle doesn't get that result, and neither do I. Why do you think you would?
> 
> Trust me, you're wasting time and money by applying oil or butter. As the chicken cooks, the fat under the skin melts. Removing the fat this way is what makes it crispy, as well as the heat hitting the outside of it.



Purely an opinion. Just as my post was. 
Julia always gave her roasted chicken a good butter massage before putting it in the oven. Not to say its required, but I like to do it and its my money to waste! 
She had an opinion as all of us do.  Who is to say one is "more" right than another.  



GotGarlic said:


> Tried to edit that again but ran out of time.
> I haven't buttered or basted in years and I'm a crispy skin fiend  My mom and I both love picking at crispy bits of turkey, sneaking just one more as it rests. And I'm a firm believer that crispy chicken skin goes bad overnight. It must be eaten fresh right away



My roasted chicken comes out very crispy and I don't need 425f to do it.  Is it that hard to understand that not everyone is going to do it your way?
That maybe some other way might work just as well?
For the record, I do not baste either.



Kayelle said:


> RB, if you've never done it at 425f how do you know? I've done it your way and so I know for sure I produce a better bird at 425F.



Roasting a chicken in my oven at 425f would over brown it, well before the chicken is done.  This is more a guess than a fact.  I base my assumption because 350 does the job just fine.
Why would I roast at a higher temp when I get a nicely browned and crispy skinned bird at 350?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 6, 2016)

Roll_Bones said:


> Purely an opinion. Just as my post was.
> Julia always gave her roasted chicken a good butter massage before putting it in the oven. Not to say its required, but I like to do it and its my money to waste!
> She had an opinion as all of us do.  Who is to say one is "more" right than another.



What I posted is not an opinion. It's a provable fact. There is a big difference. 





Roll_Bones said:


> My roasted chicken comes out very crispy and I don't need 425f to do it.  Is it that hard to understand that not everyone is going to do it your way?
> That maybe some other way might work just as well?
> For the record, I do not baste either.



Do whatever you want but cooking the same thing at two different temperatures for the same amount of time will not produce the same results. I've done it at 350 and get better results at 425. That also is a fact and not an opinion. 



Roll_Bones said:


> Roasting a chicken in my oven at 425f would over brown it, well before the chicken is done.  This is more a guess than a fact.  I base my assumption because 350 does the job just fine.



If you haven't done both and compared the results, then yes, it's a guess and not a fact. So just refrain from making definitive statements based on guesses.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 7, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> If you haven't done both and compared the results, then yes, it's a guess and not a fact. So just refrain from making definitive statements based on guesses.



Why don't you refrain from being a know it all? 
Your worse than me!


----------



## CarolPa (Jan 7, 2016)

I thought this was a great informative thread until the end when the fight broke out.....


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 7, 2016)

CarolPa said:


> I thought this was a great informative thread until the end when the fight broke out.....



There's no fight Carol, only differences of opinion. If there were no differences of opinion there would be no "Discussion of Cooking".


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 7, 2016)

Roll_Bones said:


> Why don't you refrain from being a know it all?
> Your worse than me!



pthththhf


----------



## di reston (Jun 28, 2019)

Your infomation is very interesting, and I will certainly follow the guidelines that you have all given. 

I have to say though that all input is valuable, and I read eveythying with respect to those who contribute. Many thanks to you all.


di reston


----------



## jennyema (Jun 28, 2019)

Brine it and use high heat.  450.

Recipe High Heat Roasted Chicken - Foodiekitchen.com


----------

